# Torrington Deluxe Jeweled Pedals



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2013)

i wonder whats the deal with these?they all look like nos condition.several different sellers have these.probably girls/boys size.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 14, 2013)

signal pedals?

If so I asked a few members about these and was told they were repops.
But, I could be wrong

here is one of the listings of three I saw

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321269785293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> i wonder whats the deal with these?they all look like nos condition.several different sellers have these.probably girls/boys size.




If you post a link to the auction(s) we could probably help. I'm assuming these are the same one garagesalequeen and others are selling which are repos from the Columbia F9T run. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 14, 2013)

jd56 said:


> signal pedals?
> 
> If so I asked a few members about these and was told they were repops.
> But, I could be wrong
> ...




In picture 3, anyone know why the top pedal says Torrington, Made in the USA and the other pedal doesn't? Is this how pairs came?


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2013)

stoney said:


> In picture 3, anyone know why the top pedal says Torrington, Made in the USA and the other pedal doesn't? Is this how pairs came?




Miss matched pair... Plus the bottom one looks painted, not plated.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 14, 2013)

stoney said:


> In picture 3, anyone know why the top pedal says Torrington, Made in the USA and the other pedal doesn't? Is this how pairs came?




No, this is not how they come...This particular set of pedals look like they were made up from combining an original mismatched pair of old torrington pedals with parts from the new repops signal pedals. The blocks and reflectors are from the signals and the spindles and caps are from the original pedals...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2013)

*thanks for the info*

yup, these are the ones i was referring to. im going to pass on them.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

I was wondering about these as well, I tried to bid on them with my smart phone but failed (luckily?).  If they are the real thing what would they be worth?


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 15, 2013)

If they had been real, I would have bought them (as well as many others here) and they wouldn't have sold for $40...not trying to be a smart arse...just trying to make a point, I have seen reg torrington #10 pedals (made for decades in very good condition go for 100+, nos used to sell for 200+ and I haven't seen any for quite a while and mens signal pedals never show up...


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> If they had been real, I would have bought them (as well as many others here) and they wouldn't have sold for $40...not trying to be a smart arse...just trying to make a point, I have seen reg torrington #10 pedals (made for decades in very good condition go for 100+, nos used to sell for 200+ and I haven't seen any for quite a while and mens signal pedals never show up...




Oh I know, but it's possible they could have fallen through the cracks though since they looked so much like the repops that lots of people wouldn't have looked closely at them. The seller didn't seem to be a bike expert so it seemed feasible that they could have had the real thing and not known it.   I've never seen a genuine NOS set of mens signal pedals come up for auction and really didn't know what such a thing was worth.  But it can be risky to buy things on the speculation that they are valuable and few times I've tried this it hasn't proven to be a wise move.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm still not convinced that these were not the real thing though.  I'd love to see a pair of real ones to compare these to.   The caps on these are clearly stamped signal and are nothing like the repops, but I'll admit the blocks and reflectors look identical.  Do you really think someone took a nice NOS set of signal caps and spindles and put them on repop pedals?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 22, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm still not convinced that these were not the real thing though.  I'd love to see a pair of real ones to compare these to.   The caps on these are clearly stamped signal and are nothing like the repops, but I'll admit the blocks and reflectors look identical.  Do you really think someone took a nice NOS set of signal caps and spindles and put them on repop pedals?



Just wanted to post this for reference.. Heres a closeup picture of a greasy,dirty NOS ladies Torrington Signal pedal for you


----------

